# Spinning Reel recommendations?



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I just got a Bass Pro Shop gift card and I'm really in need a new Spinning Reel in the $50-$60 range but has very good quality. I fish mainly for bass and saugeye. I'm looking to put it on either a St .Croix Mega Bass medium action rod or a Field & Stream Spec Tec medium action rod. Any suggestions for one I can get at Bass Pro shop?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Shimano Sedona. I haven't used that particular reel, but even their lower priced models are quality built. The 2500 size would probably balance very well on the rods you mentioned. I have been using Shimano reels for years, and they've never let me down. My guess is that you would be very happy with it. It's $59.99 in the Bass Pro catalog. 

http://www.basspro.com/Shimano-Sedona-FD-Spinning-Reels/product/10203500/#desc-tab


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Looks like a nice reel Bassbme!


----------



## hookedonfishing (May 4, 2013)

pfluger president reel is another good one .with whatever reel you decide usally u can get a feel for how they feel on there reel displays so look them over close .maybe look for a reel offers a spare spool as well nice have option switch out # test if needed or backup if dreaded tangled mess happens . shimano or pflugers r both good reels few of the garcias don't look bad either have yet to use a garcia .whatever reel you decide on spend the 15 bux extra for the gear guard things happen no 2 reels r alike or if things break its covered no ?'s asked . if its a boxed model vs a clamshell pack make sure to look at bail closely etc look for flaws before picking it up manufactoring defects happen


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I also use Shimano reels, exclusively. I've never used the Sedona, but I'm sure it will fit the bill just fine. If you wanted to throw in a couple bucks and step up to the Symetre, you wouldn't be disappointed either! 2500 size in either, as previously mentioned.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Plgeuger president no doubt 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Shimano Sahara or higher model would be my choice, I really don't care for the lower end Shimano's. Spend a bit more and get a better one if getting a Shimano, if not, then the Pflueger President would be a better choice. I tried the Sedona from Shimano, and traded it in the very next day and added like another $25 and got the Sahara instead.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

What model would you guys recommend for the Plueger President? Fish mainly for bass and saugeye.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

dre, try the lew's speedspool. 50$ and built like a tank


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

2X This really nice reel


If you wanted to throw in a couple bucks and step up to the Symetre, you wouldn't be disappointed either! 2500 size in either, as previously mentioned.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I have quite a few spinning reels.All in the 2500 size ballpark.Agree that the Sahara or Symetre are very quality reels from Shimano,however they ARE a little above your price range mentioned.Sedona would probably serve you well in your range as well as the President from Pfleuger.And may also check out the Bass Pro reels:Extreme,Pro Qualifier,etc.Can usually pick them up on sale in your range.Looks like it's time to take a day trip and put them all in your hands! 

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

I got two Quantum reels heading into this season that I've been pleasantly surprised by. One is a Quantum Optix 30. Great bass reel so far, caught a lot of good fish on it and its smooth. Other is a Quantum Q-Ray 20. It's a new model for them for this year and its just a sweet reel. If that's your price range I'd say buy one of those Quantums then spend the leftover amount on some quality braid! Both of mine have PowerPro 12 lb.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kissmybasstoo (May 5, 2013)

The president is a very nice reel. I have three of the ultra lights I rig on my ice rods and a st Croix avid series UL, I also have a 30 series that I use for the walleye jig. Great reels but on 2 of them the "back reel" switch has problems engaging and disengaging. Other than that I have no complaints.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I also have had good luck with any of the Shimano series I have bought, my son has a Quantum that has been spot on to.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

The Plgeuger President would also be my choice in that price range. The 6935size would be my suggestion for bass and saugeye.


----------



## sterno (Jul 20, 2011)

In that price range I would go for an Okuma Stinson in size 30.Very smooth and the more I use mine the better it performs.I bought it just for a spare reel,but once I started using it I love it.i use it more than I use my more expensive Daiwa's now.


----------



## Slucas (Jun 17, 2013)

I have the president 35 and I love it. 10 ball bearings. Super smooth.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

100% for the President....its a GREAT reel for the dollar....seriously too...and the 35 would be perfect...I use it for one of my spinning outfits for wacky rigging....you will not be disappointed at all.....probably want to purchase a few more reels.


----------



## c.stewart (Apr 11, 2012)

I love the President;I tournament fish and have 4 of them I use all the time.They are great reels for the price!!


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Another vote for Pflueger President


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Shimano Sedona or Sahara for entry level. Love em. Smooth as butter.

I bought a quantum snapshot(I've liked earlier trigger models) last year and it was junk. Got about 10 casts before a plastic piece o the bail system broke and that was all he wrote.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Got 3 pflueger presidents.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

pflueger presidents XT (The Red one)

I am not impressed with the straight 'pflueger presidents'.

Only problem is I am not sure they make the 'XT' Brand anymore.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Pfluger Trion get extra spool with it. Daiwa Takaia I have been using these 2 I am happy with them they are good for the price. I have 2 Pfluger Prisident reels also,I am happy with them also.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I have all Shimano's,But the Preident seems to get a lot of good reviews .The Sadona is a Nice reel,I also have the Semeytre 2500 and 3500 going on 7 years and not one problem, all fished at least twice a week some times more if I have the time.


----------

